

Summer internship for teenagers? - toutouastro

do any companies provide summer internships for teenagers ?
======
dkhenry
Yes. Its fairly common. It helps if you have something you can point to to
display your technical ability or aptitude, but my company regularly has
internships for a half dozen students.

~~~
toutouastro
even international ?

------
JimWillTri
Our startup hires paid teenage non-technical interns. Email is in profile.

